# [EVDL] er: Electric Messerschmitt project



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>From: Lawrence Rhodes
>http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=8393?So far this is the
only Messerschmitt I've found to be electric and it's still a project as far as
I know.? Anyone know of a running example?? Lawrence Rhodes....<.

I think this is kind of where EV hobby conversions are heading . For
my self I wouldn't do another WV golf or Escort even though they are
great cars to convert . Audrey taught me this whit her Green Bean
-- http://greenshedconversions.com/Projects.aspx
I'm looking for a Messerschmitt right now *8-o
stEVe Clunn


Tomorrows Ride TODAY !
Visit our shop web page at: www.Greenshedconversions.com

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

